# grub-bhyve - "Could not create vm" error



## mxc (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi there,

I am trying to create a vm on FreeBSD using bhyve(8). When I run the following command for `grub-bhyve`

`grub-bhyve -v -r hd0 -m ubuntu-device.map -M 2048 ubuntu < ubuntu-grub.in > /dev/null`

I get the following error:

```
Could not create VM ubuntu
Error in initializing VM
```

It might be that my processor does not support the required extensions. I have extracted the following from `dmesg`:

```
[NOPARSE]
CPU: AMD Turion(tm) II Neo N40L Dual-Core Processor (1497.54-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x100f63  Family = 0x10  Model = 0x6  Stepping = 3
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x837ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,SKINIT,WDT,NodeId>
[/NOPARSE]
```

According to my understanding the flag SVM indicates the AMD processor support hardware virtualization. If it does what else can the problem be?

Thanks


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Mar 21, 2015)

mxc said:


> According to my understanding the flag SVM indicates the AMD processor support hardware virtualisation. If it does what else can the problem be?


According to this presentation:


> • AMD SVM
> . In CURRENT since 10/2014
> . MFCd to 10-stable; will be in 10.2
> . Tested with Opteron/Phenom/Kaveri


You probably need to be running 10.1-STABLE to get AMD CPU support.


----------



## mxc (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Terry,

Will see about upgrading.


----------

